# [h] eldar[w] 40k army consider most



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi all im getting shot of my eldar army dont really like them tbh, i would like to trade in the wiltshire area as i got stitched up on here last time i used this trading service( not blaming heresy just the person i dealt with)
ok what i have
spirt seerer
5 wraithguard- wraith cannon
5 wraith blades- ghost axe and shield
wraithlord- missile launcher and ghost glive
wraithknight- heavy wraith cannons
10 dire avengers
10 dire avengers
10 dire avengers
2 x wave serpants 
1 war walker - bright lance and missile launcher 
4 guardians with bright lance platform
avater- finecast
thats £450 worth of models
im open to offers for a price on this army or tradeing for model/cash.

what im after is a new 40k army ill consider most so drop me a pm if intrested. as i said im in wiltshire and prefer to trade in area but will post in uk for the cost of postage


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm aware it's not exactly what you were after, but would you consider selling the Wraithknight by itself? If so, could you please post some pics? If not, don't worry about it. 

(I have several mentions in the good trader thread and a personal ebay account of 100% feedback as a by-the-way)


----------



## jakl277 (Jul 6, 2013)

What I have

3 Lords in power armor with plasma pistols ( 2 old metal 1 new AOBR)
9 Terminators (with all sorts of power/chain fists and combi weapons)
1 Terminator converted to typhus with a big scythe
1 Land raider
1 Lascannon Predator
3 obliterators
36 Marines. These are converted to be plague marines. 
2 Rhinos
1 Heldrake
1 Nurgle Daemon prince. Its an old ogryn model with wings and painted to look nurgley. (i think its pretty cool)
1 Defiler 

Extras
these things are not equal quality or usefulness as the rest of the models
epidemus (no longer as any use for CSM but is nurgle)
Warp talons (never liked them. Not the same painting quality)
A really old chaos dreadnaught


----------



## jakl277 (Jul 6, 2013)

PM me if youre interested in trading armies.


----------

